# FreeBSD 12.2 Periph destroyed error on today updates



## mrusli (Jun 24, 2021)

I keep having loads of problems with my Freebsd 12.2 as of today, I do not know what really happen. 
It just keep on crashing. And giving errors such as "Periph destroyed". There seems to be a lot of problems with it. I wonder what has happen to it. 

It fetching all the packages and somehow things goes hay wire. 

(ada0:ata0:0:0:0): WRITE_DMA. ACB: ca 00 f8 7f c9 48 00 00 00 00 00 00
(ada0:ata0:0:0:0) CAM status: Command timeout
(ada0:ata0:0:0:0) Retrying command, 3 more tries remain
ada0 at ata0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <VBOX HARDDISK 1.0> s/n VB5ca9718a-2a32ae91 detached
(ada0:ata0:0:0:0) Periph destroyed

I boot up to Lumina Desktop it just hang and cannot fetch any packages and install anything it just hangs! 

I wonder why it just not working. It lead one thing to the next. 

I think i need to reformat everything start off with a new install. Something must have messed up. Or my Freebsd just  got hacked! I really do not what to do next. I wonder install Freebsd 13 helps. But somehow or rather the packages are similar regardless which version of freebsd you are using right?


----------



## mer (Jun 24, 2021)

Is this running on real hardware or is this a VM?


----------



## Emrion (Jun 24, 2021)

The host where virtualbox is installed has a ssd or a spining disk? In the latter case, you should verify the health of the disk.


----------



## Tieks (Jun 24, 2021)

These are the kind of messages you get when a harddisk is malfunctioning. It disappears (periph destroyed) without unmounting. Start in single/safe mode and run fsck on /dev/ada0. If it keeps ginving you these errors, check your backups and run for a new disk.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 25, 2021)

Ultimate Boot CD

Boot Parted Magic, use GSmartControl to tell the S.M.A.R.T. status of your disk(s).


----------

